# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1C Розница 8 Магазин автозапчастей

## artem2505

Помогите найти ломанный 1C Розница 8 Магазин автозапчастей
или управление торговлей 8.1 версия ПРОФ. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Ольга Г

помогите найти 1с 8.1 розница магазин авто запчастей

---------- Post added at 13:23 ---------- Previous post was at 13:20 ----------

построение отчетов в 1с 8.1 розница (прайс листы в ценах закупки и розницы, остатки на складах,установка нескольких тип цен)

----------


## k34el

я тоже в поисках(((

----------


## fatum1987

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13Uu...ew?usp=sharing

----------

aqsw2210 (29.12.2020), homeprime (30.12.2020), pashka2911 (06.01.2021)

----------


## mazz.da

приветствую, помогите скачать ,по ссылке нет доступа

----------


## mazz.da

а к данному магазину автозапчастей как-то можно привязать эквайринг?)

----------


## dj3day

> а к данному магазину автозапчастей как-то можно привязать эквайринг?)


по сути это обычная конфигурация 1С. Розница, с доработками под автомагазин. Обычные банковские терминалы и всякие кассовые аппараты там спокойно подключаются в оборудовании.

----------


## ArtyShock

Ссылка битая. Огромная просьба: поправьте, пожалуйста!

----------

